# Κλοντ Λεβί-Στρος από την ομάδα Logicomix



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Με καθυστέρηση παίρνω χαμπάρι ότι η ομάδα που έγραψε το Logicomix ανέλαβε κι έφτιαξε για λογαριασμό της εφημερίδας Financial Times ένα τρισέλιδο κόμικ για τον Κλοντ Λεβί-Στρος. Θα το βρείτε εδώ (κι αν δεν το βρείτε και το θέλετε πολύ, κρατάω πάντα τα μπακάπια μου). Δεν πρόκειται να γίνετε πολύ σοφότεροι για τον Λεβί-Στρος, όπως δεν θα γίνατε πολύ σοφότεροι για όσα διαβάσατε στο Logicomix, αλλά γέλασα πολύ με ένα καρέ στο ξεκίνημα.





Το αστεράκι παραπέμπει σε υποσημείωση που γράφει «CULTURAL RELICS (FOR MORE, GOOGLE)». 

Όπως διαβάζω στο Βήμα:
Με αφορμή τη δημοσίευσή του τώρα και στα ελληνικά, στο πρόσφατο τεύχος του «Αthens Review of Βooks», με τίτλο «Structurecomix: Για τον Κλοντ Λεβί-Στρως»...


Εσείς που κινείστε στο κέντρο δεν παίρνετε και καμιά κόπια να ξεσηκώσουμε ένα σκανάρισμα μια και το καλό περιοδικό έκοψε νωρίς νωρίς το PDF; 

Το μεταγραφικό τερατάκι ανήκει στο περιοδικό. Ή Κλωντ Λεβί-Στρως ή Κλοντ Λεβί-Στρος, προφανώς.


----------

